# Gangs to Grace Toy Drive ~ Pomona Caiifas



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We will once again have our annual Christmas Show December 3rd. More Info to follow... Save the date!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I heard about this first!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes::yes:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I heard about this first!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes::yes:


Yes you DID!! Too bad you won't be in town...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Gangs to Grace to the top


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Larry!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT 4 gangs 2 grace LATINS FINEST will be there 2 support!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

alex, posted on our site..good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> alex, posted on our site..good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks Paul!!:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the bump!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

BIG MICK-DOGG said:


> :thumbsup:


 WHATS UP EDDIE..:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:run:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR G2G


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## cisco53 (Sep 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie NAVEJAS to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:TO THE TOP


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

[h=2]







TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE CAR CLUB 2ND ANNUAL DANCE AND CONCERT[/h]_







OCT. 22ND AT THE MISSION TOBACCO LOUNGE IN RIVERSIDE CA._ 
COME OUT AND CELEBRATE TRADITION I.E. CAR CLUBS 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANNUAL DANCE AND CONCERT. THIS WILL BE A NIGHT OF MUSIC AND MEMORIES TO NOT BE FORGOTTEN. PROFORMING LIVE ON STAGE IS THE LOWRIDER BAND – THE ORIGINAL COMPOSERS OF THE SONGS WE BUMP AND RIDE TO ON THAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON LIKE (THE WORLD IS A GHETTO, CISCO KID, WHY CANT WE BE FRIENDS, SPILL THE WINE, SLIPPIN’ INTO DARKNESS, CINCO DE MAYO AND THE CHART BREAKING HIT LOWRIDER) ALONG WITH ALL THEIR OTHER HIT SONGS FROM THE 70’S. SO BRING YOUR FINEST HYNA, GET THEM STACY ADAMS SHINED UP AND COME CELEBRATE WITH TRADITION I.E. C.C. IN DOWNTOWN RIVERSIDE ATHE TOBACCO LOUNGE. ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME. TICKETS ARE $20 EACH. SEE BELOW FOR TICKET INFO. 


DATE: SATURDAY OCTOBER 22 2011
LOCATION: MISSION TOBACCO LOUNGE
ADDRESS: 3630 UNIVERSITY AVE. RIVERSIDE CA. 92501
TIME; 7PM - 2AM
AGES: 21 AND UP

TICKET INFO: 
SERGIO 909-717-4267 OR EMAIL: [email protected] or [email protected]














​


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Gangs to Grace to the top


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT WE WILL B THERE


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Well be there al TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

*TTT!!! 4 GTG!!!*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top g2g


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> To the top g2g


:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks all for the bump. Should have flyer soon!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Wherrs the flyer my friend


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Soon...


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

WHATS UP ALEX ALL SEE U THERE


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

​TO THE TOP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's Up Joe!!!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT FOR G2G


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Roy!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*TTMFT*_


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm 4 pages and no flyer. That will change this week! Got the band Shofar coming out, Little Joe and his Golden Oldies and much more!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

To :thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR GANGS TO GRACE CAR CLUB


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TO THE TOP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lolophill13 said:


> TO THE TOP


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
TO THE TOP 4 GTG


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt sup alex


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Look, there's a flyer now!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


> Hey Look, there's a flyer now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

GANGS TO GRACE TO THE TOP


----------



## Tom G2G (Sep 9, 2011)

Mark, Are you showing off that custom painted firewall. just another fine detail to the Cholo-Billy Truck. Thanks Tom


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks good Tom!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT
See you all at the Can Food drive tomorrow at Memorial Park Upland.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: was up alex we will see u there!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

2 weeks away!! Who's ready?? we are praying for good weather!!!


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It's coming up quick!!! Hope to see you all out there!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


> It's coming up quick!!! Hope to see you all out there!!


:thumbsup:G2G TO THE TOP


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Larry!!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*tomorrow is gonna be a great day for a cruise . lets do it big I.E ...
2o pm corona park.. 630 e 6th st, corona, ca 

**









*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT 4 gangs 2 grace!!!!:h5:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like good weather!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: 6 more days


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Really looking foward to your event G2G thanks for all your support.


----------



## Tom G2G (Sep 9, 2011)

Good people, great cars, awesome food, always a nice time.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Weather looks good, nice and cool no rain!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS. 

WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012

WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA

TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP

**CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM

**FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *














































*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE. 
*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS.
> 
> WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012
> 
> ...


MMMmmmm Tacossss....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Picked up some of the raffles prizes... Who need a Blue Ray player....


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt gtwograce


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

IS THERE GOIN TO BE 26 INCH ORIGIONAL TROPHIES ASWELL


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR G2G C.C.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LATINS FINEST WILL BE THERE :nicoderm: ITS MY HOMETOWN :nicoderm:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> IS THERE GOIN TO BE 26 INCH ORIGIONAL TROPHIES ASWELL


I am sorry bro we did not have a 26" catagory, we do have a Best of Show Bicycle.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

orite bro will see u out there then anyways


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Tom G2G (Sep 9, 2011)

*Hey Alex, I heard your having a cash prize of $450.00 for the winner of the Bed Dancing Contest, is that true? I'm there, see you Saturday*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt gangs to grace


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tomorrow!! Come on out!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tom G2G said:


> *Hey Alex, I heard your having a cash prize of $450.00 for the winner of the Bed Dancing Contest, is that true? I'm there, see you Saturday*
> View attachment 401323


I Heard Plastering by Thomas is donating that prize also!!! Bed Dancing ... Welcome to 1990!! See you Saturday.. Be ready for a long day!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LATINS FINEST CC/BC IS READY!!! SEE YO:thumbsup:U TOMORROW


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

ontario classics will be there to support.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BC/CC HEADING OUT TO GROUP UP . SEE U THERE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Today


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt show some luv to gangs to grace. Latins finest I'n motion.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SRRY COULDNT MAKE IT TO YOUR SHOW GUYS I WRK SATS . IM SURE IT WILL BE A GREAT TURNOUT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Lo Nuestro in the house!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

First of all let me apologize to Lo Nuestro and Raza Style I did not intentional mess up anouncing your names. It's the ****** in me.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Second I would like to thank all who came and supports our toy drive! 
Tradition So Cal
Groupe LA
SoLows
Latins Finest
Raza Style
Lo Nuestro
Ontario Classics
God Side
Black Sheep
Sic Psycles
Ohana
Just Dip'n
Raider Nation
Traffic
Majestics LA
Uniques IE
Drifting on a Memory
Dukes Pasadena
Big Slice
And all solo riders!

If I missed someone let me know.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Any pics Al??


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I need to get them from George. I will post later


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Great toy drive gangs to grace


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the Support and the pictures Mark!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow. Looks like it was a good time. I know Latins finest wuz there representing.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> Wow. Looks like it was a good time. I know Latins finest wuz there representing.


Yes there were!!! They had a great line up!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT FOR G2G!!!!! LATINS FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> First of all let me apologize to Lo Nuestro and Raza Style I did not intentional mess up anouncing your names. It's the ****** in me.


lol hey dont sweat it! "Los Nostros" and "Rasta style" was close enough!!! 
:thumbsup::rofl::yes:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

lo nuestro said:


> lol hey dont sweat it! "Los Nostros" and "Rasta style" was close enough!!!
> :thumbsup::rofl::yes:


Lol...its all good big al..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> View attachment 402313



nice picture!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Tom G2G (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow what a long day, Toy drive car show, Boxing Match (Cotto got it done ), And I even caught a 10:30pm movie with the wife. Here it is 1:30am thinking about Pomona Swap meet tomorrow. Anyways I just was thinking of how I met everybody today at the car show as we where registering you all in, and my thoughts are what a great bunch of people you all are. It made me proud to be a part of the Low Rider Community. Just a very nice peaceful day. Thank you for every body that came out. I hope you all had a good time.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

lo nuestro said:


> lol hey dont sweat it! "Los Nostros" and "Rasta style" was close enough!!!
> :thumbsup::rofl::yes:


Thanks Sal.... I sat there at dinner going over it again and again, it wont happen again, hopefully...:x:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tom G2G said:


> Wow what a long day, Toy drive car show, Boxing Match (Cotto got it done ), And I even caught a 10:30pm movie with the wife. Here it is 1:30am thinking about Pomona Swap meet tomorrow. Anyways I just was thinking of how I met everybody today at the car show as we where registering you all in, and my thoughts are what a great bunch of people you all are. It made me proud to be a part of the Low Rider Community. Just a very nice peaceful day. Thank you for every body that came out. I hope you all had a good time.


Very nice post Tom, I agree with you it was a great peaceful day with the Rasta.. I mean raza...:thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> Very nice post Tom, I agree with you it was a great peaceful day with the Rasta.. I mean raza...:thumbsup:


:rofl:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I just had too.. it was too good to pass up.. Sorry that was the last time...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA HAVE A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS. ALSO GREAT FOOD. SEE YOU NEXT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tom G2G (Sep 9, 2011)

As I was emptying my pockets last night before bed, I realized I had a couple of entry forms in my back pocket. They where for a couple of bikes, I kinda tripped out on the details of them, and was sharing with my wife how cool it is that these youngsters are putting out such detail on there little rides (I'm sure with the help of the parents) Check out the Owners notes on the pics. (has engraving on the chain guard, and sissy bar, custom lift and lower front end) That's just on a street Class. Hum, Props. for the youngsters. (their putting it out stronger then some of us old guys)












P.S. Any Pics of the Bikes?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT Latins Finest!!!!!!!!!








Tom G2G said:


> As I was emptying my pockets last night before bed, I realized I had a couple of entry forms in my back pocket. They where for a couple of bikes, I kinda tripped out on the details of them, and was sharing with my wife how cool it is that these youngsters are putting out such detail on there little rides (I'm sure with the help of the parents) Check out the Owners notes on the pics. (has engraving on the chain guard, and sissy bar, custom lift and lower front end) That's just on a street Class. Hum, Props. for the youngsters. (their putting it out stronger then some of us old guys)
> View attachment 402661
> View attachment 402662
> P.S. Any Pics of the Bikes?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. THERE ARE MY PAPERS I WAS LOOKIN FOR.LOL


Tom G2G said:


> As I was emptying my pockets last night before bed, I realized I had a couple of entry forms in my back pocket. They where for a couple of bikes, I kinda tripped out on the details of them, and was sharing with my wife how cool it is that these youngsters are putting out such detail on there little rides (I'm sure with the help of the parents) Check out the Owners notes on the pics. (has engraving on the chain guard, and sissy bar, custom lift and lower front end) That's just on a street Class. Hum, Props. for the youngsters. (their putting it out stronger then some of us old guys)
> View attachment 402661
> View attachment 402662
> P.S. Any Pics of the Bikes?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tom G2G said:


> As I was emptying my pockets last night before bed, I realized I had a couple of entry forms in my back pocket. They where for a couple of bikes, I kinda tripped out on the details of them, and was sharing with my wife how cool it is that these youngsters are putting out such detail on there little rides (I'm sure with the help of the parents) Check out the Owners notes on the pics. (has engraving on the chain guard, and sissy bar, custom lift and lower front end) That's just on a street Class. Hum, Props. for the youngsters. (their putting it out stronger then some of us old guys)
> View attachment 402661
> View attachment 402662
> P.S. Any Pics of the Bikes?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HERE R THOSE BIKE UR TALKING ABOUT BIG AL


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice pictures. Actually Tom was asking about them. He has your papers...


----------



## Tom G2G (Sep 9, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 402996
> View attachment 402997
> HERE R THOSE BIKE UR TALKING ABOUT BIG AL


 These must be some older pics, cause I cant make out the engraving. Got any current close up pics? The last pic on page 9 of the red bike, I can make out the engraving on the top of the sissy bar. Great job on the bikes though, I remember the Blue one yesterday, I really like the old school tape fade patterns in the paint. One of my favorites.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I like to see the pictures of the shows because I am not able to attend sometimes. But it's nice to see the participants and their bikes and cars. TTT.


----------



## Tom G2G (Sep 9, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Nice pictures. Actually Tom was asking about them. He has your papers...


 Did you get the pictures from George? Whats the hold up!!! LOL


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Snoop Doggs Laker car


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

That's all I have from George, if any one has more please post!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

These are from Shortdog from Uniques IE. Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

yea thereold pics. ill shoot some pics today nd post them wen i get home


Tom G2G said:


> These must be some older pics, cause I cant make out the engraving. Got any current close up pics? The last pic on page 9 of the red bike, I can make out the engraving on the top of the sissy bar. Great job on the bikes though, I remember the Blue one yesterday, I really like the old school tape fade patterns in the paint. One of my favorites.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

great show!! the pozole was off the hook it hit the spot!!thanks gangs 2 grace:h5:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you again to all who came out we have over 80 cars, bikes and motorcycles!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

When's the nexts show??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER**
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...
CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WRD









*


----------

